# tips for bow



## tombuddy_90 (Aug 5, 2004)

i live down here in iowa, i have tried twice now hunting turkeys with a bow and last year had around 15 some Toms come in to shotgun range and then spoke off or get pulled away from hens. i have shot many turkeys with a shot gun. i have my best luck geting toms to come in bow range seting in pop up blinds that friends have.

what my question is is there any good tricks to killing on with a bow on the ground.

any advise is a apprecated, thanks thomas


----------



## Osprey (Jul 6, 2004)

Blinds, gotta use a blind. A decoy to distract their attention helps too. Get 'em close and make a good hit! Works for me in the badlands in the winter...


----------

